# Exam under anesthesia - technical component



## tgutierrez (Apr 11, 2008)

We performed an exam of the eye under anesthesia in our ASC and it coded as 92018. Of course the insurance denied as there is not a technical component associated with this code. Does anyone have any suggestions for a code for this procedure that insurance would cover?

I would be very thankful for any help you can offer.


----------



## bbates (Apr 11, 2008)

*Eye exam answer*

I have had to do one of these before. I appealed with a letter and the operative report and explained why it was performed at our center. In our particular case the patient is mentally handicapped. The insurance paid after I showed medical necessity.


----------

